# Geophagus Winemilleri



## oTheBeardedFiish (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently discovered these fish online. I had never seen or heard of them before and am not finding as much information as I would like on them. Seeing as they are absolutely stunning I was hoping i would be able to incorporate them into my stocking for my 125g. Currently the tank is sitting empty but i was hoping to eventually stock with
-group of red head geophagus
-a chocolate cichlid
What do you guys think of adding a couple Winemilleri to the mix?


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 135 gallon with 4 red head Tapajos and 2 winemilleri plus a couple of pindare and quite a few bolivian rams. The tank is about a year old but I just got the winemilleri about a month ago. So far, they are doing great. Mine are about 2.5 inches long and pretty plain looking with nice red tails. Hope they mature soon and color up for me. They are beautiful fish for sure.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a male 'winemilleri' I had from a ways back. A very nice looking geo when mature.


----------



## oTheBeardedFiish (Oct 29, 2013)

yamadog said:


> I have a 135 gallon with 4 red head Tapajos and 2 winemilleri plus a couple of pindare and quite a few bolivian rams. The tank is about a year old but I just got the winemilleri about a month ago. So far, they are doing great. Mine are about 2.5 inches long and pretty plain looking with nice red tails. Hope they mature soon and color up for me. They are beautiful fish for sure.


Thats almost exactly what i was hoping to do with my setup. So how does 4 red head tapajos, 2 winemilleri, and a chocolate cichlid sound?


----------



## oTheBeardedFiish (Oct 29, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> Here's a male 'winemilleri' I had from a ways back. A very nice looking geo when mature.


That is a gorgeous fish. I am actually subscribed to you on youtube. All your fish and tanks are top notch. I appreciate you sharing the photo and would love to hear any other input you have.


----------



## oTheBeardedFiish (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes? No? on the potential stocking?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in responding but I've been driving to Florida the last two days, and am now settled in to something other than snow and brutal cold :dancing: .I think a couple each of Red Head Tapajos and winemilleri would be fine together in a 125G. I have found 'Tapajos' to be one of the more "boisterous" of the geos, but other than a few scraps and chases, no real damage results. Actually the options are many for the geos, in that abalios or pindare are also good as is Satanoperca leucosticta. I would recommend, in addition to the Chocolate, a couple more fish to occupy the upper levels, such as Severums and/or Festivums. Also you might consider something like a Blue Acara (Andinoacara pulcher) as well. Have you thought of a few Corydoras or a pleco or two (Ancistrus) of some sort? You're definitely on the right track in my opinion. Using pool filter sand and having some pieces of driftwood and some plastic plants (well anchored) would complete the picture quite nicely.


----------



## oTheBeardedFiish (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey thank you so much for the response. I really do appreciate it. You lucky son of a gun! Here in Ohio we are expecting snow for the third day in a row  . Back to the fish tank. So you really think i could add more fish? I was just gonna go with somewhere around 6 geophagus, the chocolate cichlid and maybe a nice school of lemon tetras. I thought i was maxed out but seeing as this is my first "big" tank i was kinda in the dark with the amount of fish i could have. It is going to be a show tank though so maybe i could stretch the limits a little. I do plan on using pool filter sand with a good amount of manzanita driftwood with some anubias attached.


----------

